# Flippin pickle



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Mine will be here Tuesday, and I can't wait. I've been shooting pfs for a while, and butterfly is my go to style. Great seeing it in action!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Mine will be here Tuesday, and I can't wait. I've been shooting pfs for a while, and butterfly is my go to style. Great seeing it in action!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That's awesome man, going from a regular frame to a pfs really throws me off but I like all slingshots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice shooter and great shooting!


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

That things awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Did you say that you're running .5 SSB? Do you like to stick with that same band or do you change it up?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

got mine saturday,unfortunatly my right hand is buggered,dog bites,so no shooting yet,but it is a comforatable frame,feels good,think they will work out well,also first proffesionally made PFS! for me anyway


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Reed Lukens said:


> Did you say that you're running .5 SSB? Do you like to stick with that same band or do you change it up?


I do like to try other brands but I like to stick with .5 thickness, and to be honest I don't really see a difference between most bands that I've tried and I have tried out a few

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> got mine saturday,unfortunatly my right hand is buggered,dog bites,so no shooting yet,but it is a comforatable frame,feels good,think they will work out well,also first proffesionally made PFS! for me anyway


Oh man that's unfortunate hope you heal up quick, this is my second or third time shooting a pfs. I think they are really cool but I definitely prefer a full size frame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

By watching the video it seems you ALSO shoot pickles. You've got awesome form. I believe you could shoot just about anything. 
I'm hooked on the .50 also. Good rubber- easy to get.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> got mine saturday,unfortunatly my right hand is buggered,dog bites,so no shooting yet,but it is a comforatable frame,feels good,think they will work out well,also first proffesionally made PFS! for me anyway


Those do look nice Steven, and sorry about the dog bite, but as much as I like the clear one, I wonder if it'll be hard to reference on target ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> By watching the video it seems you ALSO shoot pickles. You've got awesome form. I believe you could shoot just about anything.
> I'm hooked on the .50 also. Good rubber- easy to get.


Luckily I can adjust my aim fairly easy, I might have been born to shoot a slingshot lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Man you can shoot that thing. Sounded like that ammo was going clear through the can!

I gotta learn to shoot full BF...I tried it,but almost tore my ear lobe off. :slap: :slap:


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

SJAaz said:


> Man you can shoot that thing. Sounded like that ammo was going clear through the can!
> I gotta learn to shoot full BF...I tried it,but almost tore my ear lobe off. :slap: :slap:


thanks man, yea that ammo is going straight through. That's why I love butterfly, the pull is not that hard and the speed is great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi,a ordered one also. Waiting.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > got mine saturday,unfortunatly my right hand is buggered,dog bites,so no shooting yet,but it is a comforatable frame,feels good,think they will work out well,also first proffesionally made PFS! for me anyway
> ...


Thanks,i wondered about referencing to,but i figure if it is a problem,theres always spray paint,LOL


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi I got mine today, great feel! I hope to try it out tomorrow!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Day in The Morning!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this frame style is a pleasure to shoot,very natural feeling,gonna try it with tubes [1632s] next and see how she does


----------

